# Cost of raising veal calves?



## Bettacreek

So, I've just done some rough research on raising a calf for veal. Very rough. Anyways, I've written out some calculations, and wanted to see if this sounds accurate. Any hints or tips would be appreciated. I'm not definate on getting a veal calf, in fact, I just did an hour or so of rough research and calculations today, and that's it... So, if I'm totally sounding like an idiot, there's your reason why.
Here're my calculations:

200 quarts for 50lb bag milk replacer.

3 quarts for first two weeks - 42
2qt twice daily for 2-8 weeks - 168 (plus calf pellets and salt)
2qt twice daily for 8-12 - 112 (plus 2lbs grain)

84lbs pellets 2-8 weeks if eating 2lbs per day
56lbs grain 8-12 weeks.


Mix and switch from pellets to grain around 8 weeks.

$120 for milk replacer (100lbs)
$26 for pellet feed (100lbs)
$10.50 for grain feed (50lbs)
$28 for Hay (7 bales)

$5 for Bottle
$15 for Vitamin AD
? for Vitamin E
$5? for injectables (syringes, needles alcohol prep pads)


Total, it'd be $210 to raise a calf to 12 weeks. NOT including vitamin E, mineral block or sales taxes, or anything else not mentioned in this quick list.

I should also be off on hay calculations. I calculated it for the approximate consumption of a 500lb animal for the entire 12 weeks, lol. I had absolutely no idea how much a calf would weigh from birth to 12 weeks, so I had to bullcrap it (pun obviously intended).


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully JHM47 will come on and see this. He would be the best one to let you know.


----------



## jhm47

Thanks for the compliment, but I don't know a great deal about veal, having never raised them myself.  However, I have a cousin who raised thousands of kosher veal commercially.  He had several large barns with oak crates that he kept the Holstein bull calves tethered in (about 500 - 1000 calves to a barn).  He fed nothing but milk replacer.  No grain, hay or anything else.  If I remember correctly, the kosher market demanded calves with white meat, so the milk replacer was also low in iron.  Basically, these calves were kept anemic.

He kept the calves in these crated for 3-4 months.  Since they received no solid feedstuffs, there was very little manure, and the calves seemed extremely healthy and content.  There were no fly problems, and the calves were always in a climate controlled environment.  Since they were in a closed barn with no exposure to other animals, there was no need for vaccinations, and their respiratory problems were minimal.

When these calves reached their desired weight, they were hauled to a kosher slaughter plant somewhere out in the eastern states, and a Rabbi met each calf as they came off the truck.  The Rabbi would bless each calf, and cut it's throat with a ceremonial knife or sword.  Both carotid arteries had to be cut, so all the blood would drain out, and the meat would be pure white.  

I think that such methods are now illegal, both the calves in crates, and the feeding methods, but I'm not sure about that.

As to his financials, I have no idea what his costs were.  I do know that he retired quite young (around 50), and is now living extremely well, with several homes, and he takes exotic vacations every year.  

If you're Jewish, and wish to raise kosher veal, I would not plan on feeding solids.  Actually, any veal is really supposed to be totally milk-fed till slaughter, according to my cousin.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------

